# installazione KDE (errore pacchetto curl)

## 23giuseppe23

Salve gentee....  :Smile:  Ho scelto di impostare un il profilo 5 per portage... cosi ho dato il comando:

 emerge -DuNav world

la compilazione si ferma restituendo il seguente errore:

 >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/work/curl-7.17.1 ...

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/curl-7.17.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2365:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die 'ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1';

 *  The die message:

 *   ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-misc/curl-7.17.1:

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/curl-7.17.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2365:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die 'ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1';

 *  The die message:

 *   ldap and kerberos (gssapi) not playing nicely try version >=7.18.1

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/curl-7.17.1/temp/environment'.

 *

cosi ho dato il comando:

emerge --search curl

ed ha restituito:

Searching...

[ Results for search key : curl ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

*  dev-lisp/cl-curl [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20050609

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/cl-curl/

      Description:   Common Lisp interface to libcurl, a multi-protocol file transfer library

      License:       LLGPL-2.1

*  dev-ml/ocurl

      Latest version available: 0.2.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 73 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/ocurl

      Description:   OCaml interface to the libcurl library

      License:       MIT

*  dev-python/pycurl

      Latest version available: 7.16.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 67 kB

      Homepage:      http://pycurl.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   python binding for curl/libcurl

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  net-fs/curlftpfs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 354 kB

      Homepage:      http://curlftpfs.sourceforge.net

      Description:   CurlFtpFS is a filesystem for acessing ftp hosts based on FUSE

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-misc/curl

      Latest version available: 7.17.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,681 kB

      Homepage:      http://curl.haxx.se/ http://curl.planetmirror.com

      Description:   A Client that groks URLs

      License:       MIT X11

a quanto pare la versione aggiornata del pacchetto non esiste nell' albero di portage(che ho aggiornato qualche giorno fa...)  cosa posso fare?

Del profilo 5 ho disabilitato le flag -gtk e gnome.

----------

## Atzeni

bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206566 e sembra che sei costretto a smascherare la versione 7.18.1 se vuoi il supporto ldap e gssapi (kerberos).

Da me 

```
imaginationland paolo # equery uses curl

[ Searching for packages matching curl... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-misc/curl-7.17.1 ]

 U I

 - - ares     : Enabled c-ares dns support

 - - gnutls   : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

 - - idn      : Enable support for Internationalized Domain Names

 - - ipv6     : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kerberos : Adds kerberos support

 + + ldap     : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - nss      : Use NSS as the crypto engine

 + + ssl      : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - test     : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

```

e tutto funge bene.

[/code]

----------

## 23giuseppe23

qualcosa non va....

pinguino giuseppe # equery uses curl

bash: equery: command not found

ho sfogliato la cartella relativa a curl  nell' albero di portage e la versione18.1 esiste ma non la installa... tu dici di smascherarla cosa intendi??

----------

## Atzeni

Per avere equery dai

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

Per curl hai due opzioni:

1) Installi la versione unstable 7.18.1 (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 per capire cosa significa smascherare un pacchetto non stable) facendo

```

echo "net-misc/curl" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -DNuav world
```

2) Togli il supporto per kerberos (non sono sicuro di questo ma a me funziona lol) facendo

```
echo "net-misc/curl -kerberos" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -DNuav world
```

A te la scelta.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

grazie ci sono riuscito prima di leggere il tuo aiuto....  :Very Happy:  leggendo bene i messaggi di errore e il manuale di emerge...sto cominciando ad entrare nell' ottica di portage.... FIGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

----------

## randomaze

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> leggendo bene i messaggi di errore e il manuale di emerge...sto cominciando ad entrare nell' ottica di portage.... FIGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

 

Come direbbe Jake Blues (John Belushi): hai visto la luce  :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

